# iBooks : comment ranger ses documents ?



## Du29 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Dans IBooks, suite à l'achat d'un livre celui ci est directement mis dans la section "Livres". Par contre pour un fichier (revue, etc...) au format PDF, celui ci est mis dans la section "PDF".

Il est possible de créer une nouvelle section. Mais comment y accède t'on?

Je voudrais trois sections, Livres, Revue et PDF. Mais que ce soit à partir de l'IPad ou bien d'ITunes
je ne vois pas comment faire.

Par exemple, quand j'ouvre une pièce jointe au format PDF reçu par mail. Il me demande si 
je veux l'ouvrir avec IBooks mais ne me demande pas dans quelle section mètre le fichier.

Du coup je me retrouve avec fichier et revue dans la section PDF et rien dans Revue.

Merci si vous avez la solution 



 Ça vient faire quoi dans "Applications", ça ?  Applications, c'est, pour l'essentiel, la bureautique et la gestion *sur Mac* ! Faut la lire avant de poster, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" !

On déménage.


----------

